# Awesome weekend rides... (pic heavy)



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll apologize in advance for this being so long, this covers all weekend... lol, and it was very eventful and fun-filled. There's also about thirty pictures, lol... The pictures are on the second, third, and fourth posts... 

For starters... some of my friends and I planned a nice ride for Saturday... I woke up at nine and my friend Shanna came over at around ten thirty. We caught the horses (Shanna rode Gypsie, I rode my Dakota), saddled up (though it took a while because I had to fix the stirrups on Dakota's saddle) and were headed down the road by about eleven fifteen. Both Gypsie and Dakota were going along perfectly. We met my other friend Hannah at around twelve thirty or so. Another friend (Brandi) was supposed to ride with us, but she couldn't so it was just us three. We rode to a place called Clear Creek and let the horses have a small break... Dakota kept pinning his ears at Hannah's horse and tried to kick at her a few times, but eventually settled down and ignored Flicka. He also tossed his head a few times when we were stopped because he was impatient and wanted to keep moving... I got annoyed with it and smacked him hard right between the eyes when he did it once and he quit and didn't do it at all the rest of the ride... (both Saturday and today [Sunday]).

We rode through the Hollow on the way back home and did a little trotting and a few canter strides on some grassy areas... We also went through a few trails and stopped and played in the mud puddle in the churt pit and got a little wet before we got home. Once we got home, we let the horses rest and ate some Chicken Dumplings that my grandmother had made... I was going to let my two horses go, but my cousins Whitney and Autumn came over with their two friends Kendal (who is scared of horses) and Brooke and asked me if I could bring my two horses up for them to ride around the yard on. I said 'yeah' and after Shanna left my youngest cousin Autumn came over to ride Gypsie so I could ride Dakota up to my uncle Davids. Hannah seperated paths from Autumn and me near David's to go home, and Autumn and I went on to David's. Once at David's, I decided to let Whitney ride Dakota because she's ridden him before and can handle him pretty well... She trotted and cantered a little bit while I went and caught and saddled Buttercup up.

Whitney, Autumn, one of their friends, and I all went on a short trailride... Whitney on Dakota, Autumn on Buttercup, and me and Brooke doubling up on Gypsie. We went through the trail and came back to find that my cousin Little Joe and my friend Brandon were working on a truck (the land we were on belongs to my cousin Little Joe and his wife). I stopped to talk to Brandon and while I was talking to him, everyone else went back through the trail besides Autumn and Brooke. I managed to convince Brandon to go through the trail with us, so Brooke doubled up with Autumn and Brandon doubled up with me and we went back through the trail... It was a lot of fun.

After we got through the trail and dropped Brandon back off at his truck, we went back to David's where Brooke, Kendal, and Whitney got on one of the four-wheelers and took off. I let Autumn ride Dakota and took Gypsie about a mile down the road to let her gallop for a bit because she was hyper and getting annoyed with not being able to run it off. We ran through a creek and got a little wet, then ran back to David's. Once we got back to David's I found my cousin Earl (yes, the same cousin Earl who I fight with about once every month over horses) getting off Dakota and his sister doubled over in hysterical laughter. When I asked what had happened I was told that while I was gone Earl had decided to get on Dakota and see how he felt under saddle while trotting and cantering. Earl had kicked Dakota to make him 'go' (and Dakota doesn't like being kicked) and anyway, Dakota had pitched a bucking fit and tried and alomost threw Earl. According to my cousins, Dakota had bucked so hard that his back legs and tail flew over Earls' head and Earl went sideways while holding on and yelling "Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!".

I got on Dakota after Earl finished sliding (literally sliding) off him and walked him across the yard, then asked him to trot and canter... He did perfect, didn't even pin his ears or act funny or anything... After that, Whitney, autumn and I rode down to the churt pit and Dakota was perfect... I guess he just doesn't like Earl or something... After we got back, Autumn and I ride Gypsie and Dakota home to unsaddle, but took a detour to my cousin Little Joe's again to give my friend Brandon back his hat that I'd taken from him earlier... but instead of giving the hat back, I convinced him to get on Gypsie and Autumn to double up with me on Dakota and ride him with us. Dakota did perfect doubling up, and it wasn't for very far or anything, nor was it much extra weight because Autumn doesn't weigh hardly a thing. Anyway, we got home, unsaddle,d fed, and let the horses go and I convinced Brandon to ride with me on Tuesday if it doesn't rain... Then I took Brandon back to Little Joe's and Autum and I convinced her mum (Sissy) to let her spend the night with me. (We were gone on the horses from about eleven fifteen til about seven o'clock.).

Autumn and I watched horse movies half the night before finally going to bed... (I ended up sleeping on the couch in the living room)... My grandmother woke me and Autumn up before eight to go catch the horses because the cow's had torn down the fence and Gypsie, Dakota, and Buttercup had gotten out and were walking up and down the road. We caught them after a few minutes (thank goodness no cars came by because we were out there in our nightclothes and housecoats) and put them back in the pasture only to go back out and recatch Gypsie and Dakota about half an hour later. We found Gypsie laying down and had to make her get up... Lol. We saddled up and took off down the road again... it was about nine thirty when we left (so much for a good nights sleep).

We went through a powerline trail (I was on Dakota, Autumn was on Gypsie), and we trotted for a bit and pretended to be racing while walking and trotting (Autumn is only nine or ten years old, so I had to make sure she had fun). We went to my friend Brandi's and took a short break then left and went on down the road. We met up with some other girls (I can't remember their names, but the oldest was only thirteen) and decided to ride with them for a little bit. They caught their horses ( a five year old red and white Paint mare named Sparkle and a dark bay/black Thoroughbred cross mare named Spirit) and after they saddled up, we all went down to where they ''practice'' barrel racing (just playing around at it, not really practicing or anything).

Autum and I watched them run around for a bit, then we let our horses canter up and down the field a few times before we found a pond and decided to play in it. We unsaddled the horses and I rode Gypsie into the pond (it was COLD... Autumn held Dakota since we weren't sure how he'd react to the water). When we got bored of playing in the water, we saddled back up and went through a pretty long trail. The trail ride was really awesome... everyone else trotted and cantered through most of it, but Dakota and I mainly walked and took pictures (we trotted every now and then). When the other horses ran off and left him he stayed so calm and didn't panic or anything. After the trailride, we all went out seperate ways.

Autumn and I went through the Hollow on the way home. We cantered a little on a grassy area, but walked the last mile and a half. We also went through a few trails and played in the churt pit, but instead of getting wet, we climbed the pit... lol. When we got home we unsaddled and fed and let the horses go. After that, we went tp my uncle David's again because everyone was up there. Autumn and I caught Buttercup for everyone to ride since my two horses were tired and I point blank refused to get them back out. When everyone went down to the creek to play in the water Autumn and I doubled up on Buttercup and rode down there... on the way back to David's we racked the whole way. Back at David's, one of their friends tried to ride Buttercup and she wasn't acting right for anyone but me... so I was pretty much the only one riding her and we racked around David's house about a thousand times before I finally came home. I was glad to be back home, too... I'm so sunburned and tired. Yeah... real long, tiring, and exciting weekend...


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Pics!

1.








My nine year old cousin Autumn picking Gypsie's hooves out before we saddled up.
2.








Gypsie and Dakota waiting to be saddled.
3.








Dakota saddled up.
4.








Gypsie saddled up.
5.








Autumn.
6.








The smooth part of the trail.
7.








The rougher part of the trail (it really wasn't steep at all, even though it looks it.).
8.








Halfway through.
9.








Here's where we met up with some friends and decided to hang out with them for a bit.
10.








Dakota was a little annoyed the first time everyone else ran off, but he didn't panic or anything.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

11.








I took Gypsie swimming.
12.








She had fun splashing in the water.
13.








We all decided to go on a trailride.
14.








I hung back most of the time to get pictures.
15.








Autumn wanted a 'group picture', so she made me take one.
16.








This was the prettiest part of the trail... 
17.








We came to an open area that was really pretty.
18.








We walked most of the way... 
19.








Sometimes they cantered, but I didn't manage to get any pictures, so here's another walking one.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

20.








Autumn and Gypsie had fun trotting.
21.








Taking a small break from trotting.
22.








Gypsie knew we were heading home.
23.








Another trail in the Hollow... 
24.








Finally! I got Dakota's ears in a photo... lol. He's such a good boy.
25.








We decided to play in the churt pit for a few minutes before we went home.
26.








Autumn and Gypsie decided to explore.
27.








They got to the top, then Dakota and I decided to follow them.
28.








The view from atop a horse is beautiful.
29.








We'd already let Gypsie and Dakota go, but after we went to my uncles we caught Buttercup...

That's all I've got... is it enough? (lol).


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Looked so fun.. Super pictures thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol. Thanks and you're welcome.


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

nice photos. I love riding with my kids.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks.
I enjoy riding with my friend my own age, but when I ride with my younger cousins, or any cousin in general, even the one I fight with, it's so much more fun... My aunt summed it up whan I said that to her...

"Friends only take what they want, but family is there 100 percent of the time."


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Naw, cute small girl in huge saddle 

Nice pictures


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol, thanks! My saddle is huge... even for me it's really big.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

glad you had fun, and Autumn looks like she was a born rider.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol, she is a born rider... She can hang on through things that seem impossible and somehow always seems to come out without a scratch.


----------



## Cowboys girl (Mar 13, 2009)

cool... looked fun! lol.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh, that looks awesome. Nice scenary, glad you had a good time!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NewMexicoOutdoor (Nov 30, 2008)

Been GREAT trail riding weather here:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

That looks like so much fun! I hope I get to go on some long trails this summer


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Aw, it's beautiful up there! You look like you had so much fun!  I only hope I can find such pretty trails down here, our hills are decent but not half as fun, I bet! Haha.


----------

